# virtual painter online



## Colorjinn (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a newbie here and have a question for professional paint contractors. I'm ceo of Colorjinn, a small software company in Amsterdam, Holland. We recently launched colorjive.com, an online paint color visualized where consumers can upload and paint photos of their own house. It is not really meant for professionals because it only allows a maximum of 10 photos per user.

I'm wondering if perhaps professionals, such as paint contractors, would be interested in a smilar tool. Perhaps a bit more high-end, but basically the same. As a matter of fact already one third of the paint contractors in Holland are using a desktop application we developed. They use our software to communicate color makeovers to their clients. We're not the only ones offering such software in Europe and there's hardly a paint contractor who can do without.

However, the situation in the US market appears to be quite different. There are very few applications available. It's not as if we're planning to distribute our desktop application in the US, but an easy to use online tool might be a good option.

We're small and have no budget for extensive market research in the US. So I'm using this forum to ask for feedback. What do you say? Would you use such a tool? Would you be prepared to pay for it? What would you expect from it? 

I hope my question will not be perceived as advertising. I'm not trying to sell anything, just trying to get some feedback. This is probably stretching the posting rules a bit but I hope not breaking them. If so I appologize and will refrain from further posting.

Igor Asselbergs
ceo Colorjinn


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The software already exists here. Most big paint companies (Ben Moore, Sherwin, Porter, etc.) have their own color visualizing software, and the reps will give it to pro contractors for free.


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

In Canada I use two main Manufactures and they both give me software to do that. I even think the retailer for these two manufacturers will lend out a DVD to a consumer or send them to a website for a chance to sell paint. You may be better off going to the manufacture instead of the contractor.


----------



## Colorjinn (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I checked the Ben Moore website and it has indeed an online visualizer. It's pretty good too. But obviously only Ben Moore colors...
Sherwin only has a visualizer with example pictures (as far as I can tell) and Porter offers a CD. So yes, you're right there are already solutions out there. Which makes me wonder, is it used a lot?

The way it works in Europe is that contractor Bill will ad a nice picture to his quote. Then contractor John, everything else being equal, looses the job to Bill. Next thing we know, John comes over to purchase software too.


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes Sherwin Williams have an excellent tool. I already use that one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think they all are teraible. They don't display the colors aceratly. The programs that do cost to much. There ok to get an idea


----------

